# Cost of transporting a horse from Ireland to the Uk??



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Just call Irish ferries freight. They are easy to deal with and will give you a price. Generally the prices range from 200-300 each way. Know the make and model of the vechile, you need the registration number, ect. 

Anytime I've booked a horse to go either way I have it booked within a few minutes. Very straight forward.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

It's generally cheaper to pay a professional transporter. 
Price depends largely onthr size of your vehicle as you pay per meter
A return RRP can cost anything between £ 600 and £1500.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PalominoPrincessx (Jun 2, 2014)

Thank you for your replys!  Hmm, in actual fact the price isn't as bad as I originally feared! Lol I was expecting at least 2k each way! (which would have been WAY outside of my budget). Thanks again, all replies are much appreciated! ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

